

Google Shows A Glimpse Of How Its Modular Phone Moonshot Is Progressing - dashausbass
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/04/project-ara-video-update/

======
taeric
I can't make up my mind if I would love something like this or not. At one
level, it would be somewhat awesome to put together the phone you want. On the
other hand, fragmentation is a pain and I don't see how this would do anything
but make that worse.

------
randomphysicist
The direction others are taking with this is great, but I'm really interested
in adding tons of sensors.

We can finally build the tricorder the world deserves : )

